# Sump Wicks



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

You sir are a freaking genius!!!! I am going out to my boat now to dry out by bilge. ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

No, not a genius. It's an old routine that was shown to me when I was
getting started with boats. Back then, there were still many wood hulls
being used and you needed to keep the interior as dry as you possibly
could. I figured it would be a useful tip with all the false floors in the
'noes here in the forum. It sure makes a difference in the way a boat
smells. Especially if you keep it in the garage. The wick will work
with most hull puddles; livewells, transom splash wells, built in fishboxes
and coolers, as long as there is a drain hole nearby.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I use a short length of rope. Rags are too valuable around my house.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Rags work better, ropes too tightly braided.


----------



## twentythree (May 11, 2009)

Un-shore for President! (maybe you can figure out a way to wick out some of that soggy smelly stuff in DC) [smiley=z-respect.gif]


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Brett for President! (maybe you can figure out a way to wick out some of that soggy smelly stuff in DC) [smiley=z-respect.gif]


Fixed it, it wasn't me! 

Brett 2012! I'll be VP that job looks fun.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd make a lousy President...

probably spend all my time looking at boat porn, or fishing.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I've been doing this lately on my skiff. But I did it differently. I grabbed a t-shirt and just twirled it up. It works amazingly. The t-shirt probably takes longer though.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> I'd make a lousy President...
> 
> probably spend all my time looking at boat porn, or fishing.


At least you woudn't f' anything up doing that.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

That was a knock on the gov't not brett. :-/


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

> I'd make a lousy President...
> 
> probably spend all my time looking at boat porn, or fishing.


That would be perfect, stay out of the way, not ruin entire nations, and the Slipper would make a great Oval Office replacement. Netanyahu would love a tour of the NML.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You're gonna have to knock harder than that to get my attention Un-shore.
I'm at work, not busy lookin' at boat porn....

                                    :

Another reason I'd make a lousy President, I can't lie and keep a straight face.
That right there prevents me from being an effective politician.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

I have an LT25 and the sump is rather large, and flat. I use an old bath towel, and I cut a narrow vee shape on one end to fit through the drain hole. The rest of the towel is spread out over the entire sump area, and it works like a champ. The smaller one I made first would not get all the water out because the sump is so flat. 

Kemo


----------

